# Vivir el día a día



## langalejandro

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage. Wie kann ich aus Deutsch "vivir el día a día" sagen?

Esto es para responder a la pregunta:

Worin besteht meiner Meinung nach de Sinn des Lebens?

Danke,

Ale


----------



## chlapec

Quizás podría valer: "Die Gegenwart geniessen (und ertragen)"


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

Al leer la expresión, la situación y la sugerencia de chlapec, se me vinieron a la mente dos o tres expresiones, y ya estuve a punto de contestar, pero entonces me di cuenta de que en realidad no estoy muy segura de en qué exactamente consiste la esencia del "vivir el día a día" , qué connotaciones tiene, etc.

¿Serían tan amables de aclarárme/noslo brevemente?
O, ¿qué es lo importante para vos cuando decís que es eso en lo que consiste el sentido de la vida?
..


----------



## langalejandro

Sigianga said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Serían tan amables de aclarárme/noslo brevemente?
> O, ¿qué es lo importante para vos cuando decís que es eso en lo que consiste el sentido de la vida?
> ..



Vivir el día a día, es pensar en el hoy, disfrutar de las pequeñas cosas que da la vida, y no vivir de recuerdos pasados o siempre pensar en un futuro lejano.

Gracias Chlapec.

¿Alguna otra frase posible?

Danke!

Ale


----------



## Sidjanga

Sí, muy bien, es lo que pensaba que sería, pero tu ejemplo de la pregunta sobre el sentido de la vida me hizo pensar que podría tener otros matices o connotaciones importantes que yo desconociera.

Mi sugerencia:

_*Im *Hier und Jetzt leben._ o también: _*Das *Hier-und-Jetzt leben. _

La primera es más común, la segunda suena a una vida aún un tanto más "intensa" o "activa".

Aquí, _hier _und _jetzt _tienen función de sustantivo - _"el ahora" _y _"el aquí"_ -, y por lo tanto se escriben con mayúscula.

A veces se escribe sin guiones, a veces con ellos.
Depende de si se concibe -o quiere considerar- _Hier _y _Jetzt _como dos sustantivos independientes (donde simplemente se omite el segundo _im_ o _das_, respectivamente, para evitar la cacofonía), o bien que todo es un único concepto y de ahí una palabra, en cual caso es necesario el guíón en alemán: _das Hier-und-Jetzt_ - "_el aquí y ahora_".


----------



## langalejandro

Sigianga said:


> Sí, muy bien, es lo que pensaba que sería, pero tu ejemplo de la pregunta sobre el sentido de la vida me hizo pensar que podría tener otros matices o connotaciones importantes que yo desconociera.
> 
> Mi sugerencia:
> 
> _*Im *Hier und Jetzt leben._ o también: _*Das *Hier-und-Jetzt leben. _
> 
> La primera es más común, la segunda suena a una vida aún un tanto más "intensa" o "activa".
> 
> Aquí, _hier _und _jetzt _tienen función de sustantivo - _"el ahora" _y _"el aquí"_ -, y por lo tanto se escriben con mayúscula.
> 
> A veces se escribe sin guiones, a veces con ellos.
> Depende de si se concibe -o quiere considerar- _Hier _y _Jetzt _como dos sustantivos independientes (donde simplemente se omite el segundo _im_ o _das_, respectivamente, para evitar la cacofonía), o bien que todo es un único concepto y de ahí una palabra, en cual caso es necesario el guíón en alemán: _das Hier-und-Jetzt_ - "_el aquí y ahora_".



¡Me gusta mucho tu propuesta! Muchas gracias por explicar lo del uso de guiones para este caso.

Saludos,

Ale.


----------

